# Suicide Mods & DovPo Abyss



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 222149



I saw the Abyss on another forum. I held my breath for a minute!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Munro31

I want it!!! For us folks that do not have the means to buy the BB, this gives us a fighting chance to be part of the fun

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

510 adapter can be seen here at 12:00

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Many of us are waiting for this device. Hopefully some of the easier accessible bridges are brought in with it. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

Very nice device but two things I don't like is the screen placement and battery cover\door device thingy. I suppose each to their own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Decisions, Decisions! Which bridge is going into the Abyss next week? I think probably the Odis FLow V1 Gold Titanium Bridge!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Rob Fisher said:


> Decisions, Decisions! Which bridge is going into the Abyss next week? I think probably the Odis FLow V1 Gold Titanium Bridge!
> View attachment 222181


I want that Xeta

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Gadgetboy said:


> Very nice device but two things I don't like is the screen placement and battery cover\door device thingy. I suppose each to their own.





Gadgetboy said:


> Very nice device but two things I don't like is the screen placement and battery cover\door device thingy. I suppose each to their own.


Nothing wrong with a stay at home mom ,I mean mod.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gadgetboy

Rob Fisher said:


>




I wonder if some "Local" companies will bring in a variety of bridges to fit the Abyss?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Another Apple (or BB) product

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Munro31

This is such a awesome idea and I just want it so bad!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Rob Fisher said:


>




Watched his review and I am worried about the Truss Bridge, which I am sure will be brought in with this mod. This isn't the first time there have been issues with it. Hopefully we see the Ether RBA deck arrive at the same time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mine arrived today! I must say my initial feeling is this is going to be a game-changer. I decided to try the Ether Bridge and that was a good decision. Perfect airflow for me... great juice capacity and the flavour is on point! So much so that I ordered a second Abyss because the first one will have the Ether Bridge in it and the second one will be to test all the other bridges I got as well as trying my other BB bridges!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The build on the Ether Bridge was really simple! I removed one wrap from my Fisher Aliens!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Munro31

Rob Fisher said:


> The build on the Ether Bridge was really simple! I removed one wrap from my Fisher Aliens!
> View attachment 223439
> View attachment 223440
> View attachment 223441
> View attachment 223442
> View attachment 223443
> View attachment 223444
> View attachment 223445
> View attachment 223446
> View attachment 223447
> View attachment 223448


This is such a great idea for a mod, I cannot wait to get one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> The build on the Ether Bridge was really simple! I removed one wrap from my Fisher Aliens!
> View attachment 223439
> View attachment 223440
> View attachment 223441
> View attachment 223442
> View attachment 223443
> View attachment 223444
> View attachment 223445
> View attachment 223446
> View attachment 223447
> View attachment 223448


It does look awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> Another Apple (or BB) product


I like the look of this a lot and what doesn't surprise me is going by comments on forums the same people who moaned about the SXK Supbox which was such a similar idea are raving about this, i can't stand hypocrites!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Don't know why but the mods with the screen at the bottom or on top always catches my eye well not all of them but most. Have no idee why but love it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Can't wait for mine to arrive now! @Rob Fisher do you get any condensation under the tank? Also, is the standard oval button comfy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Can't wait for mine to arrive now! @Rob Fisher do you get any condensation under the tank? Also, is the standard oval button comfy?



I have refilled the tank once but haven't checked for condensation yet. I bought the extra buttons but the standard button is perfect!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Can't wait for mine to arrive now! @Rob Fisher do you get any condensation under the tank? Also, is the standard oval button comfy?



Just checked for condensation and there is condensation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Timwis said:


> I like the look of this a lot and what doesn't surprise me is going by comments on forums the same people who moaned about the SXK Supbox which was such a similar idea are raving about this, i can't stand hypocrites!


The Supbox was compatible with the Boro and I haven't heard many complaints about it from the usual clone moaners.

The Abyss is compatible with Bridges for the BB and not the actual Boro. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> The Supbox was compatible with the Boro and I haven't heard many complaints about it from the usual clone moaners.
> 
> The Abyss is compatible with Bridges for the BB and not the actual Boro.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I like the look of the device simply pointing out many (i post to many forums and sub-reddits so get plenty of comments) did criticise the supbox, i wasn't necessary referring to this forum. Whether accommodating a Boro or a tank that will accommodate the bridges it's still the same basic idea!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> I like the look of the device simply pointing out many (i post to many forums and sub-reddits so get plenty of comments) did criticise the supbox, i wasn't necessary referring to this forum. Whether accommodating a Boro or a tank that will accommodate the bridges it's still the same basic idea!



I don't think we saw the Supbox in SA... just had a look at it and it looks quite nice too... there is a plethora of Boro Tank Mods around these days. What is so awesome about the Abyss is that the boro limitations of juice capacity and airflow are gone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Just checked for condensation and there is condensation.
> View attachment 223450


Thanks El Capitano! That looks like quite a bit of condensation for a short while! Still excited for tomorrow though

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Thanks El Capitano! That looks like quite a bit of condensation for a short while! Still excited for tomorrow though



It was like 8ml's of juice through it. I will just check it once a day because it is condensation and not leaking and the base is sealed so we should be good to go.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't think we saw the Supbox in SA... just had a look at it and it looks quite nice too... there is a plethora of Boro Tank Mods around these days. What is so awesome about the Abyss is that the boro limitations of juice capacity and airflow are gone!


It probably wasn't seen in SA on principle which is my point! I have seen comments on a couple of forums raving about this (which i don't blame them for, it looks great) but on my review thread those same people ripped into the Supbox! It's a when it suits attitude that so many vapers have!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> It was like 8ml's of juice through it. I will just check it once a day because it is condensation and not leaking and the base is sealed so we should be good to go.


Are you running it in 21700 mode or 18650?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Are you running it in 21700 mode or 18650?



21700 for the win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

I have never instantly wanted a device as badly as I do this one... who has a contact at the lottery commission????

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> Don't know why but the mods with the screen at the bottom or on top always catches my eye well not all of them but most. Have no idee why but love it.


That would be my never ever, ever ,ever ,ever leave the house mod.
That screen is in a sketchy place. I won't carry it iny pocket either. On the bed with its own pillow bro!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Hakhan

Uncle Rob, do you find the threading on the drip tip section a bit crunchy? 
and my 21700 plate has a weird burn mark on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Ooh that does not look good. Looks like a vented battery burn. Get onto the supplier and ask. How was the packaging ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan

Stranger said:


> Ooh that does not look good. Looks like a vented battery burn. Get onto the supplier and ask. How was the packaging ?


packing was fine. 
that is my concern that if I sell it someone would think the device vented.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jengz

I also have gripes with the 21700 top cap, worst machining

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DavyH

Timwis said:


> I like the look of this a lot and what doesn't surprise me is going by comments on forums the same people who moaned about the SXK Supbox which was such a similar idea are raving about this, i can't stand hypocrites!


I really wanted someone to bring in the Supbox, same degree of versatility and looks like nothing else.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31

Jengz said:


> View attachment 223534
> View attachment 223535
> View attachment 223536
> 
> 
> I also have gripes with the 21700 top cap, worst machining


I'm slowly changing my mind on this mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Munro31 said:


> I'm slowly changing my mind on this mod



Yeah. Nearly ordered. 
Then if 2 out 3 people you know that have the mod are having issues straight out the box, makes you remove from the mental cart quite quickly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Yip, looks like they tried to push it out quickly to ride on the hype wave. It's a very nice idea, and it looks really good. But at that price, you'd expect proper fitting accessories and a clean battery cap.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hakhan

Jengz said:


> View attachment 223534
> View attachment 223535
> View attachment 223536
> 
> 
> I also have gripes with the 21700 top cap, worst machining


does your drip tip lock nut sit flush? standard one and ether one dont sit flush.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Same issue with the 21700 battery cap being crunchy and machining not great. Have a gap with the drip tip as well but the Vape is excellent with the Ether RBA. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Question: has anyone taken this up with the Vendor/Supplier as yet? Seems a lot of faults for a brand new device with a lot of hype around it.. I am sure the manufacturer would love to know about it as to try and avoid any further issues with new devices being sold (and returned).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hakhan said:


> Uncle Rob, do you find the threading on the drip tip section a bit crunchy?
> and my 21700 plate has a weird burn mark on it.



@Hakhan no my threading is fine... not smooth like butter but works fine. And mine has no burn marks at all. I have another one coming tomorrow and will check that. I'm a happy chappie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Same issue with the 21700 battery cap being crunchy and machining not great. Have a gap with the drip tip as well but the Vape is excellent with the Ether RBA.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Yes they know about the gap and plan to eliminate that on the next build I think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hakhan said:


> does your drip tip lock nut sit flush? standard one and ether one dont sit flush.



Neither sit flush. It's an issue they are aware of.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Neither sit flush. It's an issue they are aware of.


The manufacturer or the vendor? Can't understand that they are still being sold if there are known issues. Don't think a lot of people would have bought it, if these issues were brought up prior. Do you think they will swap the defective/affected parts out free of charge? Like Odis did with the boxxer? That would be the decent response from the manufacturer /vendor.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The manufacturer or the vendor? Can't understand that they are still being sold if there are known issues. Don't think a lot of people would have bought it, if these issues were brought up prior. Do you think they will swap the defective/affected parts out free of charge? Like Odis did with the boxxer? That would be the decent response from the manufacturer /vendor.



The whole world knows about it and the manufacturer acknowledges it. I still bought a second one because I can live with a slight gap around the drip tip because the positives far outweigh the issue.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Hakhan said:


> packing was fine.
> that is my concern that if I sell it someone would think the device vented.


It should be able to polish out as a last resort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 223534
> View attachment 223535
> View attachment 223536
> 
> 
> I also have gripes with the 21700 top cap, worst machining


That's maybe a Monday or a Friday mod.
The operator was either babelas or really wanting to go home on a Friday.
Ask for a replacement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time to test the Abyss with the PnP GTX bridge and coils!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PnP GTX coils in the Abyss... plenty of airflow!!! May have to close the airflow a bit! It's a little noisy compared to the Ether Bridge but the flavour is pretty damn good for a commercial coil! And of course, the juice capacity is amazing!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Is this the gap that is being discussed ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Is this the gap that is being discussed ?
> 
> View attachment 223599


With that tip yes. Looks worse with the Tip kit that you buy separately. But it's not that bad. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Is this the gap that is being discussed ?



@Puff the Magic Dragon no it's the gap between the tank and top cap in 18650 mode they are talking about. With mine in 21700 mode there is zero gap! The gap in your pic is also an issue but it's so meniscal that it doesn't bother me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I can see why the gap doesn't bother you @Rob Fisher . It is soo tiny that I identified the wrong "gap".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hakhan

Rob Fisher said:


> @Puff the Magic Dragon no it's the gap between the tank and top cap in 18650 mode they are talking about. With mine in 21700 mode there is zero gap! The gap in your pic is also an issue but it's so meniscal that it doesn't bother me.
> View attachment 223600


Hi Rob, are you using a molicell or samsung? I believe the slight variation in 21700 batteries contribute to the gap.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hakhan said:


> Hi Rob, are you using a molicell or samsung? I believe the slight variation in 21700 batteries contribute to the gap.



Molicell @Hakhan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Abyss number two just arrived! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Abyss number two just arrived! Bazinga!
> View attachment 223607


Ah skipper, dont you have a leka siam tip i can buy to match this gunmetal abyss of mine? Oh pretty please


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Ah skipper, dont you have a leka siam tip i can buy to match this gunmetal abyss of mine? Oh pretty please



@Jengz I don't... none of them quite fit. The two I'm using are from another tip maker in the UK and I only have three of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TGMV

I’m seriously feeling FOMO
My guy here said this place don’t have the market for this mod. So prob need to import it from outside

what’s the consensus for bridges, if I’m importing might as well bring a great bridge so I do not regret.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TGMV said:


> I’m seriously feeling FOMO
> My guy here said this place don’t have the market for this mod. So prob need to import it from outside
> 
> what’s the consensus for bridges, if I’m importing might as well bring a great bridge so I do not regret.



The Ether Bridge is a must! And if you like commercial coils then the Pnp GTX.

But of course it will take most of the Billet Box bridges!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TGMV

Thanks Rob. Do you mind pm me where you ordered the mod and bridge from?


Rob Fisher said:


> The Ether Bridge is a must! And if you like commercial coils then the Pnp GTX.
> 
> But of course it will take most of the Billet Box bridges!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TGMV said:


> Thanks Rob. Do you mind pm me where you ordered the mod and bridge from?



@TGMV it was from Sir Vape. Unfortunately, the Ether Bridge is sold out. But they do have a couple of the Mods left.
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...y-dovpo-x-suicide-mods?variant=39247964209347

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jagga8008

Got mine today and the Ether bridge works like a charm.The beer is good too 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hakhan

@Jengz don't know about you but I am getting a lottery ticket tomorrow.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## DougP

Watching this thread closley before I pull the pin.
Any more feedback from guys that are using them 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Rob Fisher said:


> PnP GTX coils in the Abyss... plenty of airflow!!! May have to close the airflow a bit! It's a little noisy compared to the Ether Bridge but the flavour is pretty damn good for a commercial coil! And of course, the juice capacity is amazing!


Skipper, which PnP coil did you use to test with ?

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DougP said:


> Skipper, which PnP coil did you use to test with ?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next bridge for testing... so far the Ether, Flow V1 and PnP GTX bridges have been tested. Now it's EUC time! I have forgotten how long these EUC coils take to break in... or maybe the stock I have are pretty old because they came out of the probably never use again box in the boathouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I got a bit of leaking and condensation with the Flow V1 so it's time to put the Ether Bridge back! And test the juice capacity with the large Ether Bridge. Almost 6ml of juice! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Right now the Ether Bridge is winning the race!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DougP

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 223728




Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

DougP said:


> Watching this thread closley before I pull the pin.
> Any more feedback from guys that are using them
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


don't buy the black version

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

DougP said:


> Any more feedback from guys that are using them



Purchased myself the classic edition with the SBS, a button and Ether RBA kit.
Using it in SBS mode atm and very happy with it.
Need to test the standard tank with the Ether RBA still.
You welcome to watch my PART 1 video i did on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Hakhan said:


> don't buy the black version



Why, if you don't mind me asking?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan

M.Adhir said:


> Why, if you don't mind me asking?


just a gut feel from the pictures I have have seen the black ones seem to have the most problems. SM Facebook page. 
and i have one

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Maybe consider watching this too...

the second part is way too full of drama but interesting too

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31

That's it, I'm out! I'll spend my bux on something else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

Grand Guru said:


> Maybe consider watching this too...
> 
> the second part is way too full of drama but interesting too


Yeah I'm not convinced though. He did mess around with the airflow. Maybe he pinched an oring and when you apply pressure to the 510 it shorts out. He didn't take the time to swap them out so we will never know. Just my 2 cents being technically minded and love solving puzzles. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Munro31 said:


> That's it, I'm out! I'll spend my bux on something else



Then you are missing out!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Gadgetboy said:


> Yeah I'm not convinced though. He did mess around with the airflow. Maybe he pinched an oring and when you apply pressure to the 510 it shorts out. He didn't take the time to swap them out so we will never know. Just my 2 cents being technically minded and love solving puzzles.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk


I actually think there is a problem with his mod as at some point it was saying "atomizer short" while he wasn't even pressing the fire button.... 
My personal opinion is this has nothing to do with the Billet Box as people created bridges to take profit ftom the BB which eventually made it better. Whereas Dovpo simply created bridges to accommodate other companies coils killing all innovation initiatives apart from the flaws on the mod itself.
I'd rather buy an Ether RTA than buy a bridge that mimics it.
I'm quite sure that this one's hype will be short lived.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have just sat through the whole review. He is right about the tight airflow and the short drip tip but his whole attitude sucked. This is great value for money and he really wanted to hate it but had to give credit for what it is. He did not do justice to the innovation of the product! 

Personally, I love the product. I'm really happy with both my Abyss's!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> I have just sat through the whole review. He is right about the tight airflow and the short drip tip but his whole attitude sucked. This is great value for money and he really wanted to hate it but had to give credit for what it is. He did not do justice to the innovation of the product!
> 
> Personally, I love the product. I'm really happy with both my Abyss's!



And to be honest, Uncle Rob and KZOR are both 100x more influential in my decisions. 
These guys create drama for views, which in turns bring benefits.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The fact that I don't like the product has nothing to do with the skipper and Kzor. I value the opinions of both and I watch all the reviews of kzor and trust his judgment. But I also watch other reviews and make my own opinion based on what I already like... difference is wealth!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

You should never watch someone on YouTube for their opinion on a product because their experience could be different to yours, there are too many variables. 

The only person that can convince you to purchase something should be you. If you like a product, buy it. If not then don't. 

As a BB owner this intrigued me and I knew prior to purchasing that it wont be the be all and end all of mods, it had its negatives but I was happy to accept that and I purchased one with the Ether RBA and a few accessories within seconds of it loading onto the vendor's site. I am happy I did and it has exceeded my expectations. Once there is more stock I will get a second with the Ether RBA as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH

I suspect there will be more than a few going on Black Friday this year. I'll wait.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DavyH said:


> I suspect there will be more than a few going on Black Friday this year. I'll wait.


and a few more in the classifieds, will bide my time, and save my wallet

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

I received my Abyss and Ether RBA yesterday. I'm very happy with it.....And it's Black.

The vape experience is really good and just what I was hoping for, smooth airflow and great flavour. I love the Ether RTA as well (MTL Mode) but it was too tight for a good RDL for me....That is fixed with the Ether bridge.

If I have to give the setup a little con, it's a bit heavy but this isn't the end of the world.

As far as Jai's review goes, he sounded negative before he had even opened the box and I feel he wanted to shoot this product down because so many others have applauded the innovation. I'm really not so sure he kept it real this time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85

I wrote off Jai Haze's review for the most part,


GSM500 said:


> I received my Abyss and Ether RBA yesterday. I'm very happy with it.....And it's Black.
> 
> The vape experience is really good and just what I was hoping for, smooth airflow and great flavour. I love the Ether RTA as well (MTL Mode) but it was too tight for a good RDL for me....That is fixed with the Ether bridge.
> 
> If I have to give the setup a little con, it's a bit heavy but this isn't the end of the world.
> 
> As far as Jai's review goes, he sounded negative before he had even opened the box and I feel he wanted to shoot this product down because so many others have applauded the innovation. I'm really not so sure he kept it real this time.


I have to agree, I saw his review on the Youtube this morning and I think it also had some leftover rage from all the flak he caught on his Ether RTA review. There was a sour note from the get-go and many of the negatives he gave can be applied directly to the Billet Box as well, yet he explained those away quickly.

I do agree that there are a number of flaws that if done differently would have made this device a million times better (like adding a few magnets, to keep the tank in place and to replace the screw version of the top/battery cap and a POM inlay on the top/battery cap to prevent scratching), but nothing to warrant the rage it got. 

I laughed quite a bit at how narrow he seemed to make the cost difference between the $130 Abyss and a $300 Billet box.
My wife fell in love with the Abyss the moment she saw it and I considered saving up to get her one for her birthday, but the little insert at the end of the Haze video kind of stopped me in my tracks. I guess holding the tank and battery while replacing the cap wouldn't be an issue for most, but I know for a fact that my wife will at some point pop the cap off and drop her tank to the floor.
I'm hoping that Dovpo does consider doing an updated version soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> I guess holding the tank and battery while replacing the cap wouldn't be an issue for most, but I know for a fact that my wife will at some point pop the cap off and drop her tank to the floor.



Just shows how doff that review was... it's actually a non-issue and you secure the battery and then the tank. Yes, the mechanism could do with some improvement but it's not a major issue!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

@CJB85 here is a pic with the battery secure standing by for the tank to be fitted! Real simple and easy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Abyss now with the Xeta Bridge! Also a win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> @CJB85 here is a pic with the battery secure standing by for the tank to be fitted! Real simple and easy!
> View attachment 223908


Preaching to the converted uncle @Rob Fisher , I love this and would snap one up with an Ether bridge in a heartbeat, alas the vape budget disagrees.
My wife on the other hand has broken a bunch of bubble glasses and I can already see her popping the cap off to change a battery and the tank smashing on the floor. So it's not so much a flaw in the product as a mismatch between the product and prospective user

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Rob Fisher said:


> Abyss now with the Xeta Bridge! Also a win!
> View attachment 223909
> View attachment 223910



Looks like you have a defective Xeta. Please send it immediately to me for QC checking

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Abyss now with the Odis Flow V2. Another winner! I have to say I am very happy with my two Abysses! Value for money Mod for sure! And the juice capacity is just awesome! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

If you missed out on the Ether RBA there are a few Odis V2's left at Sir Vape! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> Abyss now with the Odis Flow V2. Another winner! I have to say I am very happy with my two Abysses! Value for money Mod for sure! And the juice capacity is just awesome! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!
> 
> If you missed out on the Ether RBA there are a few Odis V2's left at Sir Vape! Bazinga!
> View attachment 223916
> View attachment 223917


Tried the Exo yet uncle?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cornelius said:


> Tried the Exo yet uncle?



I haven't... I was going to this afternoon but the main o-ring snapped and I couldn't be asked to go search in the boathouse for a spare... so I grabbed the Flow V2 instead! I have no doubt the Exocet will be great!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

Just watched the latest Grimm Green Vlog and he has had an absolute nightmare with his Abyss as well.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

If I'm not wrong, I already saw 3 or 4 in the classifieds section...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> If I'm not wrong, I already saw 3 or 4 in the classifieds section...



About 3 in the ECIGSSA classifieds and have seen an additional 4 in other private markets. Most just a week or so old.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Both mine are fine and in constant use!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Both mine are fine and in constant use!


Nobody is arguing with that Uncle, lot of people are happy with it. But a lot of people are also letting go of theirs rather quickly. For example one on the forum has been sold twice already. It's just a observation, I'm not doubtful that you enjoy yours and that it works great for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Role playing tonight, only instead of fine dinning I'm sitting on the couch with mochachos and instead of setting up for a bass fishing trip later, I'll be prepping to teach tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

I have just completed my review on the Ether RBA as a MTL option and must say that i find it hard to understand why people would not enjoy this setup in the Abyss. 
Flavor is there, capacity is there, aesthetics are there, caters for a variety of coil types, easy to build and wick, no saturation or leaking issues, firing has a descent response time, no rattling, easy to fill, driptip area remains cool during vaping ...... what am i missing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hakhan

KZOR said:


> I have just completed my review on the Ether RBA as a MTL option and must say that i find it hard to understand why people would not enjoy this setup in the Abyss.
> Flavor is there, capacity is there, aesthetics are there, caters for a variety of coil types, easy to build and wick, no saturation or leaking issues, firing has a descent response time, no rattling, easy to fill, driptip area remains cool during vaping ...... what am i missing?


I think there has been a small number that did not work out of the box. and if yours all lined up with no gaps you would be a happy camper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan

My love hate relationship with this mod is slowly moving to love. Who said size did not matter ....it was a tiny oring to the base of the tank that got rid of the gaps and reading the resistance of the coil more consistently. Previously the longer I used the ether bridge the resistance would drop over time from .5 to .43
just my 2 cents SM should supply multiple oring for the base of the tanks to compensate for the tolerances in manufacture and the bridges.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Jengz

Hakhan said:


> My love hate relationship with this mod is slowly moving to love. Who said size did not matter ....it was a tiny oring to the base of the tank that got rid of the gaps and reading the resistance of the coil more consistently. Previously the longer I used the ether bridge the resistance would drop over time from .5 to .43
> just my 2 cents SM should supply multiple oring for the base of the tanks to compensate for the tolerances in manufacture and the bridges.


So happy for you bro! Did u buy the extra glass pack?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan

Jengz said:


> So happy for you bro! Did u buy the extra glass pack?


No. was hoping to get a new tank section altogether rather than just the glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964

And then there's this..


----------



## Munro31

fbb1964 said:


> And then there's this..



This guy is just a negative idiot, he hates most mods , this one he hates before he even opens it! He really should go to the Dr to remove his arse tumor.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fbb1964

Munro31 said:


> This guy is just a negative idiot, he hates most mods , this one he hates before he even opens it! He really should go to the Dr to remove his arse tumor.


Jip I agree. But between the rude crude negative ranting he does actually highlight a few things as flaws and safety issues that matter. BTW noticed now this video was posted already my apologies @Grand Guru I scrolled past it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31

fbb1964 said:


> Jip I agree. But between the rude crude negative ranting he does actually highlight a few things as flaws and safety issues that matter. BTW noticed now this video was posted already my apologies I scrolled past it.


Definitely, but all subjective , nothing that will stop me from getting one though. Every device has good and bad. He mumbles the good, screams the bad. It's so obvious he hates this device that I eventually stopped watching, keeping it real my ass.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

I really like the look of it but I don't see the innovation unless i am missing something, looking at the pics this is an AIO yet the idea of fitting BB bridges into a tank has already been done a couple of years back with the advantage the tank could be used on any device!

http://www.swissvapetechnology.ch/Tell-SVT

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Just checked for condensation and there is condensation.
> View attachment 223450


This photo worries me with the build up of condensation/e-liquid, there appears to be a gap at the base of the pin which is going to allow liquid into the device!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DavyH

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 225031



Shipping notice: Please be on the look out for a Dovpo Abyss floating in the Indian Ocean following a freak beach break.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mobb Mini Bridge installed in the Abyss!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## JulianJulian

Getting my Flow V2 today or tomorrow from Sir Vape for my Black Abyss!  Very happy (Schoolboy on Christmas Happy) and going to get some BVC acrylics for it as well...because who doesn't like some customization to something special!  Next, I will surely be getting the Ether bridge for it as soon as they are back and stocked from Sir Vape. Heard so much mixed feelings about it but the form factor and cross platform compatibility with BB bridges are something innovative and I do like that idea! No device is flawless and have a issue or two with them but if it vapes and its gives that feeling of Mmmm after each pull, then its a perfect device/mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hakhan

Rob Fisher said:


> Mobb Mini Bridge installed in the Abyss!
> View attachment 225037
> View attachment 225038
> View attachment 225039
> View attachment 225040


nothing mini about that bridge. How big is the normal version.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hakhan said:


> nothing mini about that bridge. How big is the normal version.



Not sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have to say the Abyss and specifically with the Ether Bridge is a real winner! The Ether bridge is a flavour machine and every juice I have tried in it really pops! Love the big juice capacity of the Abyss tank and the simple and easy cleaning, wicking and filling of it. I am not sorry I have two Abysses and can't wait for new stock to arrive so I can get another Ether Bridge for the second Abyss!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hakhan

Rob Fisher said:


> Mobb Mini Bridge installed in the Abyss!
> View attachment 225037
> View attachment 225038
> View attachment 225039
> View attachment 225040


whats your thoughts on the Mobb Uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hakhan said:


> whats your thoughts on the Mobb Uncle Rob?



@hakan it's very sort after and rare and an excellent vape... but... hellish expensive! If it's for the Abyss then the Ether is a real winner and massive value for money! If it's for the Billet Box and it's going into a Nugget (which is what I will be doing shortly) then it's a real looker. It's very hard to justify that kind of price for a bridge... but despite that, they can't keep up with production and continue to sell everything they make.

I love it in the Abyss because of the juice capacity... I assume it's going to shine in the BB as well and will be testing that today or tomorrow. Yes it is a great vape and yes it's very well made (in the Hussar factory) and the gold plating appears perfect... it's a real looker and FOMO creator! Also simple to wick like similar bridges like the Exocet and Flow's.

But would I buy a second one? Not at that price no. Am I happy I have one? Yes. Will I be using it much? Yes I will.

I'm really interested to test drive the new Ether Bridge Mini that will fit into a BB!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is no question the Ether Bridge in the Abyss is one fantastic setup! I can't wait till stock arrives so I can get a second Ether Bridge! One juice that really excels in this setup is Blimey! 

Pitstop time!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rossi

Hello All! 

My Abyss arrived today, super excited but unfortunately have bit of a situation. In the process of trying to add a bridge. I broke the glass. The glass was so stuck to the O-rings I couldn't get it off and eventually the pressure got too much and it shattered. And I was trying to be careful. The glass packs are sold out at Sir Vape, anyone on here that is willing to let me buy one from them please?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rossi said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My Abyss arrived today, super excited but unfortunately have bit of a situation. In the process of trying to add a bridge. I broke the glass. The glass was so stuck to the O-rings I couldn't get it off and eventually the pressure got too much and it shattered. And I was trying to be careful. The glass packs are sold out at Sir Vape, anyone on here that is willing to let me buy one from them please?



https://beardedvikingcustoms.com/product/abyss-acrylic-replacement-tank/

they only have coloured options currently, but maybe get hold of Brent and ask him about a plain clear one. Acrylic should last you ages, it's much more durable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rossi

Thank you, just ordered one from them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hakhan

just was I was starting to enjoy this mod.


----------



## Munro31

Shedding , means it is growing

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rossi

Any Caliburn G bridge users experiencing leaking as well? I'm using the 0.8ohm Caliburn G coils and from the start, when I fill the tank it starts leaking out the bottom of the airflow slots. I then clear the juice, put it in the mod and go on with my day. At some stage I'll go for a pull and there will be some gurgling, when I take the tank out of the mod, there is juice all over the 510 connection from how it slowly leaks over time. Really frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Hakhan

Rossi said:


> Any Caliburn G bridge users experiencing leaking as well? I'm using the 0.8ohm Caliburn G coils and from the start, when I fill the tank it starts leaking out the bottom of the airflow slots. I then clear the juice, put it in the mod and go on with my day. At some stage I'll go for a pull and there will be some gurgling, when I take the tank out of the mod, there is juice all over the 510 connection from how it slowly leaks over time. Really frustrating to say the least.


sound like one of the orings need to be replaced if it's leaking when you fill up. even if it's does not look torn replace them. I feel your pain ...one day I love it the next day I am looking for a gorge to chuck it in.


----------



## Rossi

Hakhan said:


> sound like one of the orings need to be replaced if it's leaking when you fill up. even if it's does not look torn replace them. I feel your pain ...one day I love it the next day I am looking for a gorge to chuck it in.



Thanks will give it a try. Exactly how I feel!


----------



## Rossi

Hakhan said:


> sound like one of the orings need to be replaced if it's leaking when you fill up. even if it's does not look torn replace them. I feel your pain ...one day I love it the next day I am looking for a gorge to chuck it in.



Are there any spare orings for the top and bottom pieces of the tank that the glass goes over? I don't have any in my spares bag that look like the ones on the tank.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ether Bridge #2 build! Biggest airflow pin for starters! Fisher Alien minus one wrap! Mavaton X!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Abyss Team having a pit stop! I must say the more I use the Ether Bridge the more impressed I am! For Fruity juices it's amazing! Blimey and my sweetened Red Pill absolutely pop in it!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Any of you with an Abyss that want a dash more airflow... unscrew the airflow screw and then the two screws on the 510 and remove the airflow ring! Bazinga!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Paul33

So I know this is the abyss thread but I wanted to ask if all the bridges for the billet fit in the abyss do the ones made for the abyss for the bb? Would this one work for the wotofo smrt coil in the bb then or am I more tired than I though from a long ass day?


----------



## Jengz

Paul33 said:


> So I know this is the abyss thread but I wanted to ask if all the bridges for the billet fit in the abyss do the ones made for the abyss for the bb? Would this one work for the wotofo smrt coil in the bb then or am I more tired than I though from a long ass day?
> 
> View attachment 227985


Not all the bridges work, the ether rba for the abyss doesn't fit, i don't have these bridges to test for you unfortunately, so maybe @Rob Fisher can assist?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Jengz said:


> Not all the bridges work, the ether rba for the abyss doesn't fit, i don't have these bridges to test for you unfortunately, so maybe @Rob Fisher can assist?


Thanks dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> So I know this is the abyss thread but I wanted to ask if all the bridges for the billet fit in the abyss do the ones made for the abyss for the bb? Would this one work for the wotofo smrt coil in the bb then or am I more tired than I though from a long ass day?



@Paul33 Most if not all (not sure about some of the square ones) the bridges for the BB fit the Abyss. The Ether Bridge for the Abyss certainly doesn't fit the BB's. Not sure about the other Abyss bridges but I don't see why they wouldn't. But some of them need a different cap for the Abyss set up so those wouldn't fit the BB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paul33 Most if not all (not sure about some of the square ones) the bridges for the BB fit the Abyss. The Ether Bridge for the Abyss certainly doesn't fit the BB's. Not sure about the other Abyss bridges but I don't see why they wouldn't. But some of them need a different cap for the Abyss set up so those wouldn't fit the BB.


Ah that makes sense. Thanks @Rob Fisher, appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan

Paul33 said:


> So I know this is the abyss thread but I wanted to ask if all the bridges for the billet fit in the abyss do the ones made for the abyss for the bb? Would this one work for the wotofo smrt coil in the bb then or am I more tired than I though from a long ass day?
> 
> View attachment 227985


you may find that the airflow on BB may be a bit too restrictive for a pnp coil. The Abyss has almost double the airflow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

Hi,

Has anyone tried the PNP coil with the Bridge?

the coils i got dont seem to fit any of the bases, i got the ceramic ones so im not sure if the coil is wrong either.


----------



## Timwis

Just reading a thread on the Dovpo Community Facebook page which i would expect to be bios yet everyone is complaining about leaking whichever bridge is used!




They are all saying e-liquid seeps out of the joint circled!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> Just reading a thread on the Dovpo Community Facebook page which i would expect to be bios yet everyone is complaining about leaking whichever bridge is used!
> 
> View attachment 228719
> 
> 
> They are all saying e-liquid seeps out of the joint circled!



I have two and have tried a few rebuildable bridges and none have leaked... I have had hardly any condensation either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Silver Abyss now all dressed up with its white add-ons from Bearded Viking Customs!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Bizkuit

Timwis said:


> Just reading a thread on the Dovpo Community Facebook page which i would expect to be bios yet everyone is complaining about leaking whichever bridge is used!
> 
> View attachment 228719
> 
> 
> They are all saying e-liquid seeps out of the joint circled!



I'm using it exclusively in sbs configuration now to avoid it frying itself with leaking juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Bizkuit said:


> I'm using it exclusively in sbs configuration now to avoid it frying itself with leaking juice


So now you have a SBS three times the price of similar quality SBS's, was the adapter a separate purchase like most things for this? With the SXK Supbox loads was included and was only close to the price if getting the DNA version!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Giving it a try. 
Let's see what all the fuss is about.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

M.Adhir said:


> Giving it a try.
> Let's see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> View attachment 229335


Is that in SBS mode?


----------



## M.Adhir

Timwis said:


> Is that in SBS mode?



Yes it is. Was lazy to work out how to coil and wick the Ether rba (I will admit I didn't want to have a leaky Sunday) , so used the tank I had ready and waiting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

M.Adhir said:


> Yes it is. Was lazy to work out how to coil and wick the Ether rba (I will admit I didn't want to have a leaky Sunday) , so used the tank I had ready and waiting.


Can it be used in SBS mode out the box or is there an adapter needed which is a separate purchase? i keep seeing photos of the Abyss alongside loads of extra bags that look like they might be bought separately, at the price i would expect things like the Ether bridge, 510 adapter etc all inclusive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Timwis said:


> Can it be used in SBS mode out the box or is there an adapter needed which is a separate purchase? i keep seeing photos of the Abyss alongside loads of extra bags that look like they might be bought separately, at the price i would expect things like the Ether bridge, 510 adapter etc all inclusive!



Extras sold separately.
Well the SBS kit was definitely an extra.
Haven't explored the box to see what comes standard.
But I know the SBS was extra (two battery caps and the 510). And the square button kit I bought extra as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Timwis

M.Adhir said:


> All extras sold separately.
> Well the SBS kit was definitely an extra.
> Haven't explored the box to see what comes standard.
> But I know the SBS was extra (two battery caps and the 510). And the square button kit I bought extra as well.


Ouuuch!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Timwis said:


> Ouuuch!



I also felt like at the price point it should be have been a DNA 75 or DNA 60 chip (both the old b/w) versions, but it is what it is- I wanted to try the mod and got a good deal on an almost new one, so here we are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

M.Adhir said:


> I also felt like at the price point it should be have been a DNA 75 or DNA 60 chip (both the old b/w) versions, but it is what it is- I wanted to try the mod and got a great deal on an almost new one, so here we are.


Yeah, i have actually ordered one but concerned i will find it a waste of money especially as no doubt there will be more purchases needed else what's the point might as well just of got a minx of something much cheaper! I should of read the contents before pulling the trigger because after now looking at the listed contents i am just hoping it's incorrect and more is included else this must be one of the most overpriced devices out there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH

Timwis said:


> So now you have a SBS three times the price of similar quality SBS's, was the adapter a separate purchase like most things for this? With the SXK Supbox loads was included and was only close to the price if getting the DNA version!



If any dealers are reading this, there are a few interested buyers...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

M.Adhir said:


> I also felt like at the price point it should be have been a DNA 75 or DNA 60 chip (both the old b/w) versions, but it is what it is- I wanted to try the mod and got a good deal on an almost new one, so here we are.


With it only being 60W until i saw the specs i was convinced it did have a DNA 60 chipset at the price so then thought all the bridges etc must be included when i found it had a proprietary chipset!


----------



## LeislB

@JurgensSt is getting, I'm sure his prices will be the most competitive.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Ps I still haven't had time to use mine 
Hopefully this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

Those using the ether bridge, how often do you guys rewick? I am getting 2 to 3 tanks (18-22ml), and then need to rewick. N80 28/38 fused claptons spaced @0.4 ohms
It almost seems that it airlock and if i open the refill port it vapes fine for about 10 hits. Have tried CB prime, mavaton, titanium fibre, with various amount of cotton and length of cotton in the wicking ports.


----------



## Hakhan

for those with a gap issue


I am hoping the vape shop we purchased the product will do this. else we may get stuck with a clearance and vat fee.


----------



## Timwis

Mine arrived and first big con lifting it out the box, too heavy! Bearing in mind a bridge, drip tip, battery and e-liquid will add to the weight yet i have many dual battery devices which with batteries installed and a full tank of liquid is lighter than this is out the box! The next disappointment is it's looks, some devices look in real life what i expect from seeing photos and some look much better in real life but although it might be because i have the Black but it seems to be very photogenic because it looks pretty bland in front of me! With no premium chipset under the hood just be half the price tops!


----------



## Stranger

Looking forward to your review Tim


----------



## Munro31

Hi guys
I have a few questions for the Abyss owners, does the integrated drip tip fit on the BB? Does the PNP/GTX bridges fit in the BB boro tanks?


----------



## Hakhan

Munro31 said:


> Hi guys
> I have a few questions for the Abyss owners, does the integrated drip tip fit on the BB? Does the PNP/GTX bridges fit in the BB boro tanks?


nope on both accounts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31

Hakhan said:


> nope on both accounts


Thanks boet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

I still haven't set mine up. 
Think it's been 2 months. 
Maybe tonight is the night.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## CJB85

M.Adhir said:


> I still haven't set mine up.
> Think it's been 2 months.
> Maybe tonight is the night.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Akil

Hi all
I recently purchased the abyss with the ether bridge. Just wanted to know if anyone is having the same problem as me. 
The bridge seems to be a lil too tall for the tank. When twisting the battery cap on, I was catching the top of the bridge, and the drip tip thingy wouldn't screw all the way down. 
The top of the chimney was sticking out above the tank. The bridge was already pushed all the way down.
I ended up filing a good half a mm at the top of the chimney. Now at least the battery cap/ plate doesn't catch the chimney when sliding closed. The drip tip still doesn't screw down flush, but it is better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan

Akil said:


> Hi all
> I recently purchased the abyss with the ether bridge. Just wanted to know if anyone is having the same problem as me.
> The bridge seems to be a lil too tall for the tank. When twisting the battery cap on, I was catching the top of the bridge, and the drip tip thingy wouldn't screw all the way down.
> The top of the chimney was sticking out above the tank. The bridge was already pushed all the way down.
> I ended up filing a good half a mm at the top of the chimney. Now at least the battery cap/ plate doesn't catch the chimney when sliding closed. The drip tip still doesn't screw down flush, but it is better.
> View attachment 235296


the abyss aka the gap mod. 
try adding an oring to the base were the bottom of the glass sits. that will give the tank the additional height so that bridge will sit flush to the top of the tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Akil

Hakhan said:


> the abyss aka the gap mod.
> try adding an oring to the base were the bottom of the glass sits. that will give the tank the additional height so that bridge will sit flush to the top of the tank.


Sounds like a plan. Will measure the tank to see what o ring I need

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

Akil said:


> Sounds like a plan. Will measure the tank to see what o ring I need


there should be some in the spares bag for the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

Akil said:


> Hi all
> I recently purchased the abyss with the ether bridge. Just wanted to know if anyone is having the same problem as me.
> The bridge seems to be a lil too tall for the tank. When twisting the battery cap on, I was catching the top of the bridge, and the drip tip thingy wouldn't screw all the way down.
> The top of the chimney was sticking out above the tank. The bridge was already pushed all the way down.
> I ended up filing a good half a mm at the top of the chimney. Now at least the battery cap/ plate doesn't catch the chimney when sliding closed. The drip tip still doesn't screw down flush, but it is better.
> View attachment 235296


Join the group "enter the abyss" on Facebook, there is a lot of abyss users (1.5k) in there all giving guidance and advice.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31

Hi guys, anyone know where I can get a replacement tank? I would like to run one tank MTL and another tank RDL , but I'm not finding a tank anywhere!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Those of you that were hoping the Storm Trooper edition would land on our shores! Hope no more! @Sir Vape brought in a limited quantitiy! 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...na60-kit-by-dovpo-x-suicide-mods-stormtrooper

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 243406


Damn that’s cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 243406


She does look pretty danggg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 243406


is it lighter than the original?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hakhan said:


> is it lighter than the original?



It's a little lighter but not what I was hoping for. It is still too heavy to put in my Woolies Shorts Pocket!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

I love the Storm Trooper theme and that it is a DNA, I think I'll stick with my War Machine for now though.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Do you get integrated drip tips for the abyss? My arthritis filled fingers are battling with the drip tip thingy that screws into the top plate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31

Paul33 said:


> Do you get integrated drip tips for the abyss? My arthritis filled fingers are battling with the drip tip thingy that screws into the top plate.


It comes with the Ether bridge or you can purchase it separately

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Munro31 said:


> It comes with the Ether bridge or you can purchase it separately


I want a drip tip that has that screw thingy as part of the tip. Will make it easier for me to grip. The one that comes with the ether is a bit tight but maybe a better option for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31

Paul33 said:


> I want a drip tip that has that screw thingy as part of the tip. Will make it easier for me to grip. The one that comes with the ether is a bit tight but maybe a better option for now


Yip, I got that tip with my Ether bridge, but they sell that same tip separately, it works great and looks better than the tip you get with the Abyss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Do you get integrated drip tips for the abyss? My arthritis filled fingers are battling with the drip tip thingy that screws into the top plate.



You get the DL version seperate, but what you are looking for is a threaded steel base intergrated tip like a normal 510, that of which the top part does not spin around or pul out in order to have better grip... mmmhh, have not seen one, but does not mean it doesn't exist. Will have to ask my friend google a bit and see what he comes up with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You get the DL version seperate, but what you are looking for is a threaded steel base intergrated tip like a normal 510, that of which the top part does not spin around or pul out in order to have better grip... mmmhh, have not seen one, but does not mean it doesn't exist. Will have to ask my friend google a bit and see what he comes up with.


I knew someone would figure out my poor excuse of an explanation

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally a solution to the irritating battery change of the Abyss! Bearded Viking Customs has the solution! Now you can change batteries without having to remove or drop the tank on the floor! Very clever! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

This was a total rip off at well over a hundred pounds when it first came out when the items that make this more interesting and versatile are add-ons that cost extra money and the device itself was released with annoying issues! On Ecigssa alone putting Abyss into the search to find most who bought this were disappointed and couldn't wait to off load it (must hold a new record for a device featured in the classifieds) made me glad I was sceptical at the start rather than enthusiastic!

However patience is a virtue and I now have 2:










Buy Vape Kits & Mod Kits UK | FlawlessVapeShop


Looking to buy a Vape Kit? We have a huge selection of Vape Starter Kits, Mod Kits, and more. Free Shipping over £30. Shop now.




www.flawlessvapeshop.co.uk





£24.99 - Includes next day UK delivery and can pay using Paypal!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> This was a total rip off at well over a hundred pounds when it first came out when the items that make this more interesting and versatile are add-ons that cost extra money and the device itself was released with annoying issues! On Ecigssa alone putting Abyss into the search to find most who bought this were disappointed and couldn't wait to off load it (must hold a new record for a device featured in the classifieds) made me glad I was sceptical at the start rather than enthusiastic!
> 
> However patience is a virtue and I now have 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Vape Kits & Mod Kits UK | FlawlessVapeShop
> 
> 
> Looking to buy a Vape Kit? We have a huge selection of Vape Starter Kits, Mod Kits, and more. Free Shipping over £30. Shop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flawlessvapeshop.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £24.99 - Includes next gay UK delivery and can pay using Paypal!





Edit that please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

The mesh wicked Grizzly in the Abyss!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

